# The Rio Olympics Thread #JoinTheJourney #TwoHearts



## vallin (30 July 2016)

To make life easier I thought I'd try and put all of the useful/interesting Olympics related information that I come across in one one thread. So to get us started:

The importance of using social media during the games 
http://www.britisheventing.com/asp-net/news/item.aspx?id=6473

The equestrian events schedule
http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/olympics/rio-2016/schedule/sports/equestrian

A Guide to the Equestrian Events at the Olympics 
http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/olympics/36837194

Good social media pages to follow (these are Facebook accounts but they generally have respective Instagram/Twitter accounts)
- Equestrian Team GBR
https://www.facebook.com/EquestrianTeamGBR/?ref=ts&fref=ts
- British Eventing https://www.facebook.com/britisheventing/posts/1068703189869831
- Fox-Pitt Eventing
https://www.facebook.com/Fox-Pitt-Eventing-139647789438345/?ref=ts&fref=ts
- Alex Hua Tian Eventing
https://www.facebook.com/Alex-Hua-Tian-Eventing-163690437020787/?ref=br_rs
- USEF Network (Will Conell's blog is posted on here and is very well written)
https://www.facebook.com/USEFNetwork/?ref=br_rs


----------



## VRIN (30 July 2016)

great thanks for that


----------



## vallin (30 July 2016)

Behind the scenes pictures of the Eventing horses and riders looking well after their flight to Rio courtesy of Pippa Funnel and the FEI

FEI 
https://m.facebook.com/the.fei/

Pippa Funnel
https://m.facebook.com/profile.php?id=460147230694995


----------



## teapot (30 July 2016)

Then there's this http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/olympics/36909409


----------



## vallin (30 July 2016)

teapot said:



			Then there's this http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/olympics/36909409

Click to expand...

It's one of those things that yes it's a little out of hand but at the same time without the title sponsors the Olympics wouldn't happen, or at least many of the smaller nations wouldn't be able to afford to take part, so I'm sure for a month other sponsors will survive and then they can capitalise on their athletes performance afterwards.


----------



## hobo (30 July 2016)

Thank you I have put schedule on favourites.


----------



## Honey08 (30 July 2016)

vallin said:



			Behind the scenes pictures of the Eventing horses and riders looking well after their flight to Rio courtesy of Pippa Funnel and the FEI

FEI 
https://m.facebook.com/the.fei/

Pippa Funnel
https://m.facebook.com/profile.php?id=460147230694995

Click to expand...

I saw that on Facebook today, I would have killed to work that flight!!  I've got standby throughout August, I'm praying for a Rio.


----------



## vallin (1 August 2016)

Honey08 said:



			I saw that on Facebook today, I would have killed to work that flight!!  I've got standby throughout August, I'm praying for a Rio.
		
Click to expand...

Tell me about it! Vidoe of Valegro waiting at the airport:
https://www.facebook.com/Peden-Bloodstock-International-Horse-Transport-Logistics-146939758699509/


----------



## vallin (3 August 2016)

A couple of useful links from British Eventing

1. Some more information on the eventing competition
http://www.britisheventing.com/asp-net/Rio2016/

*2. How to watch Rio*
http://www.britisheventing.com/asp-net/page.aspx?section=1315&itemTitle=How+can+I+watch+Rio+2016?


----------



## JustMe22 (3 August 2016)

Fei has changed their existing website to reflect the two hearts campaign so there's a lot of stuff there too, including interviews with riders.

Www.fei.org


----------



## vallin (4 August 2016)

XC Course Photos - there's a lot of very larger skinnies in there!

https://www.facebook.com/JohnKyleSpeaks/photos/?tab=album&album_id=872759506191626

http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/rio-...ss-country-course-pictures-every-fence-582391


----------



## teapot (5 August 2016)

First team change - Andreas O is out of the German team, replaced by Julia Krajewski


----------



## teapot (5 August 2016)

Second team change - Tim Price is now in the NZ team replacing Jock Paget


----------



## Lanky Loll (5 August 2016)

teapot said:



			Second team change - Tim Price is now in the NZ team replacing Jock Paget
		
Click to expand...

I've just seen why! http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/rio-...-583403?utm_source=facebook&utm_medium=social

Saw early he had to trot twice but didn't realise this had happened as well.


----------



## vallin (6 August 2016)

Lanky Loll said:



			I've just seen why! http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/rio-...-583403?utm_source=facebook&utm_medium=social

Saw early he had to trot twice but didn't realise this had happened as well.
		
Click to expand...

Bummer, they must be cursing the Brazilians


----------



## vallin (6 August 2016)

Just amazeballs from William and Chilli Morning! Now to see what Jung has to offer! 

PS am now slightly in love with Christopher Burton's horse <3


----------



## Jazz2984 (7 August 2016)

Anyone know the rider order for the cross country?


----------



## teapot (7 August 2016)

Jazz2984 said:



			Anyone know the rider order for the cross country?
		
Click to expand...

It's not on the app yet.


----------



## Jo_x (7 August 2016)

Jazz2984 said:



			Anyone know the rider order for the cross country?
		
Click to expand...

The same as for the dressage isn't it?


----------



## case895 (7 August 2016)

I have never used a # before and I have no intention of starting now!


----------

